# 15k to 18k Camera advice.



## Mehul Chauhan (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to buy Canon or Nikon camera for home use.

Please tell me the best model, i m going to buy under 2 hrs!


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2012)

Canon SX240


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 20, 2012)

I own it. Its a great camera. Also CHDK alpha is out for it


----------

